# ?Premature Labour at 30 weeks



## sanduk (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi,

! am 29 weeks & 5 days pregnant
Late last night I started having what I thought were BH contractions, these were approx every 10-15 mins and I felt something like menstral cramps I also felt a 'fullness' in my rectum (I am a bit constipated) I also had backache which I first noticed that same evening this went on for about 3 hrs (ish) I did manage to get to sleep in the early hours when it all eased off, today I have been noticing a tightening of my bump with menstral like cramps again, the mild backache is also noticable.
For the past 2 hours or so the cramps (just discomfort not painful) have been almost continuous.
I have had no bleeding/discharge of any kind and baby is moving a lot.
Should I get checked out or could these just be BH, I don't want to take any chances but I also have a 2 1/2 yo to take care of and don't wish to call on anyone to look after her without good reason.
I have so far had a very smooth pregnancy but should add that I am 47 y/o.

I would appreciate your advice
Sand


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

You should ring the hospital for advice and they may well wish to see you.  It could be threatening prem labour, a urinary tract infection or the constipation causing the tightenings.  You will be more reassured if you are examined i am sure...

Good luck and report back!

Jan


----------

